# Tekken



## Brian G Turner (May 7, 2005)

Anyone else here ever get addicted to the Tekken games on Playstation?

Tekken itself was great - simple, effective, great characters and music.

Tekken 2 was a great reinvention, and would be the best to date, if not for some rather blocky graphics.

Tekken 3 seemed to lose a lot - a technical reinvention rather than of the gaming experience - the music was poor in contrast to the previous two, and there was little to recommend this one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## McMurphy (May 7, 2005)

*Breaking Tekken*

Somehow, I was absent during the Tekken take-over of arcades and home fighting games. The closes I come to owning a Tekken game is Pac-Man Fever, which has two cartoonish versions of the game's characters playable for users.

Mortal Kombat on the Sega Genesis was the last time I was into an arena game, but I really do need to find a cheap copy of the original Tekken because everyone I have talked to about the subject echos Brian's sentiment in regards to the franchise losing something with the newest edition.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Breaking Tekken*

The original Tekken, in retrospect and having played the others, is slow and clumsy - but at the time it was ground-breaking and attempted to bring fighting games into three dimensions.

What Tekken 2 did was develop a fantastic armoury of botton combinations that would bring together different actions by a much increased array of different characters. While Mortal Combat was already doing that in 2-D, you just couldn't match Tekken 2's smooth 3-D fighting sequences. Added to that, there was a range of very different music styles, to represent different characters, which was very effective and brought so much to the atmosphere.

Tekken 3 basically just added three-dimensional backgrounds, to catch up with Sega's also brilliant but much more limited Virtua Warrior, mixed up some characters, and made the music all very bland.

The characters were very easy to get into - personal favourite here was Lee, though King and Yoshimitsu were always fun.


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Breaking Tekken*

Tekken 5 is just ....appalingly ridiculously stupidly boring


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 1, 2005)

I liked Tekken Tag when you had four people to play it, but playing beat em ups single player lost its appeal for me a long time ago, as soon as I realised I was no good at them


----------



## ASGARD (Jun 7, 2005)

Tekken one, two and three are more storyline base 

Even tekken tag, four are storyline base but they have decent graphics



But excellent multi player!



I haven’t played tekken five What is it like?


----------



## lucifer_principle (Jun 11, 2005)

Let me just say...don't bother. I promise you will slap yourself when you are eating dinner while looking at the game you bought


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 11, 2005)

Tekken was really my first experience of a PS take on an arcade game, as such i'll always have a soft spot for it. Mostly cos its a button basher and I have fast fingers 
Well, there is a bit more to it than that, however I can appreciate its critic's comments when they say that there isn't much skill to it. My brother worked hard learning Yoshimitsu inside and out, but my sister who hardly ever plays can still beat him with Eddy by just hitting buttons. Though I guess that is also a strong point if you want a game which you can play with anyone...


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

I think that tekken four was brilliant but I havent played the others what are they like? I heard that Tekken tag wasn't as good


----------

